# Naughty Charlie girls first birthday at the Bridge



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It would have been Naughty Charlie’s birthday not her real one as that we will never know but it’s the day we picked her up 5 years ago.
5 Years was not long enough to have you in my life.
Charlie loved her birthdays as that meant presents and food again.
Not sure of her real age but somewhere between 10-12 years maybe older you were a dog in a million there will never be another as unique and funny as you. 
I will really miss my girl today I still cannot believe she is not here with me where she should be.
Love you Naughty Charlie hope you have a good party at the bridge.

You will always be in my heart till we meet again never to be parted.
Sweet dreams my Naughty Charlie girl.
All my love
Maggie
xxx


The photos are last years birthday


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Charlie, you be as naughty as you want


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charlie girl. Wish we could join your celebrations x x
_In the hearts of those who loved you
You will always be there._


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie girl. Wish we could join your celebrations x x
> _In the hearts of those who loved you_
> _You will always be there._


 So do i Patsy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweet and Naughty Charlie!!! Try to visit your Mom when you can!! Maggie, in those very short 5 years, you gave your girl the life that she always deserved! Hugs to you on this very difficult birthday!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Naughty Charlie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Charlie, hope you find lots of presents and treats from your new friends at the bridge


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet girl, I hope it is a good one. There are so many of you to celebrate there and so many of us who miss you so much on this side.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a lovely, happy girl was Naughty Charlie!

I think that she is with you still. And here's a way to feel her presence:
The Star.

This usually works soon after a dog crosses to the Bridge, but given the strength of your connection to Charlie, I bet it will work for you now.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Such a lovely, happy girl was Naughty Charlie!
> 
> I think that she is with you still. And here's a way to feel her presence:
> The Star.
> ...


 
Thanks i have saved that star as i could not read it through me tears


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I missed this thread yesterday, just to say thinking of you though, must have been a very difficult day. Happy birthday naughty Charlie, I hope you're teaching all the other goldens your funny ways


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry I missed this thread yesterday, just to say thinking of you though, must have been a very difficult day. Happy birthday naughty Charlie, I hope you're teaching all the other goldens your funny ways


It was a difficult day i loved watching her open her presents.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Maggie, I haven't been on the forum for so long and was shocked to read that your lovely Naughty Charlie passed away. I am so sorry. I loved reading about all her adventures and truly appreciated her love of food. Sending you much strength.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Maggie, I haven't been on the forum for so long and was shocked to read that your lovely Naughty Charlie passed away. I am so sorry. I loved reading about all her adventures and truly appreciated her love of food. Sending you much strength.


Thanks it was such a shock one minuite she was playing like a puppy on the beach on 7th September then the 7th October she went to the bridge and as you can guess i miss her so much and so does my poor Daisy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie. Love her pictures! She was a beautiful girl, and very much loved and cherished. I hope you can find peace and comfort in the days ahead, I'm sure you have many wonderful memories. HUGS


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Buddysmyheart said:


> So sorry for your loss of Charlie. Love her pictures! She was a beautiful girl, and very much loved and cherished. I hope you can find peace and comfort in the days ahead, I'm sure you have many wonderful memories. HUGS


Thanks i do have lovely and funny memories of my Charlie girl but still finding it very hard.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, I do know what you mean...tomorrow the 26th, will be my Buddy's 1 year Bridge date too. I am still struggling with his loss also. They have such a place in our hearts, don't they? We've had a roller coaster ride this year with health issues, things seem to be better now. But it's that lingering sadness for Buddy that hurts our soul. Hoping it gets better for us both.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Buddysmyheart said:


> Yes, I do know what you mean...tomorrow the 26th, will be my Buddy's 1 year Bridge date too. I am still struggling with his loss also. They have such a place in our hearts, don't they? We've had a roller coaster ride this year with health issues, things seem to be better now. But it's that lingering sadness for Buddy that hurts our soul. Hoping it gets better for us both.


 
Thanks 
The time goes so quick it must be hard to believe for you its a year tomorrow that Buddy went to the bridge.
And i don't think the hurt will ever go i loved Charlie so much.
But i have Daisy and Blarney to care for but poor Daisy also misses Charlie so much


----------

